# Harbor Freight Tools Jack



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

Raffi said:


> Who asked you? :dunno: :neener:
> 
> :angel:


Raf,
I was going to pick one up last week, but I haven't had time. Been really busy. I've been holding off until I really need it, i.e. when I need to swap out my brake pads. Should I hold off or something?
Ken


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> Raf,
> I was going to pick one up last week, but I haven't had time. Been really busy. I've been holding off until I really need it, i.e. when I need to swap out my brake pads. Should I hold off or something?
> Ken


 Well, I don't know how long the sale is going to be on at Sears if you want to get that model. Don't know if the HF jack is permanently $79 as Kaz said. :dunno:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Raffi said:


> Who asked you? :dunno: :neener:
> 
> :angel:


 :neener:


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

Should I pick up a second jack?


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

I am going to try to hit Sear's this week. It's only about 10 minutes from my office.


----------



## mwette (Sep 16, 2002)

Raffi said:


> Well, I don't know how long the sale is going to be on at Sears if you want to get that model. Don't know if the HF jack is permanently $79 as Kaz said. :dunno:


I went to Sears yesterday (Sunday). The jack was tagged $119.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Liuk3, watch your mailbox for Sears coupon - $5 and $10 ones in flyers.


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

Raffi said:


> Liuk3, watch your mailbox for Sears coupon - $5 and $10 ones in flyers.


Thanks for the heads up. I'm gonna wait until my brakes are toast and then buy the jack. I signed up for a one-day car control clinic at Buttonwillow in December because there really wasn't much going on in terms of HPDEs. Maybe after that, I will need to swap out the front pads. I will start going through the flyers. I usually throw out all that junk mail, but if there are coupons for Sears, I'll start taking a look at them.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> I signed up for a one-day car control clinic at Buttonwillow in December because there really wasn't much going on in terms of HPDEs.


 Who is putting on the school? Not NASA I hope.


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

Raffi said:


> Who is putting on the school? Not NASA I hope.


It is being put on by Buttonwillow themselves. It's supposed to be a one day car control clinic with use of skid pad. I don't know anything about it except that it is only a one day thing. Here's the link:

http://www.buttonwillowraceway.com/forms/brp_clinic.pdf


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> It is being put on by Buttonwillow themselves. It's supposed to be a one day car control clinic with use of skid pad. I don't know anything about it except that it is only a one day thing. Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.buttonwillowraceway.com/forms/brp_clinic.pdf


 Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> It is being put on by Buttonwillow themselves. It's supposed to be a one day car control clinic with use of skid pad. I don't know anything about it except that it is only a one day thing. Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.buttonwillowraceway.com/forms/brp_clinic.pdf


This thread has been hijacked!  :rofl:

Buttonwillow has that Car Control Clinic on a regular basis.

DCI is having their new years eve at Laguna Seca followed by golfing (for those who want) the next day. Dunno if you're up to driving Laguna Seca on New Year's Eve... :dunno:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Dunno if you're up to driving Laguna Seca on New Year's Eve... :dunno:


 To hijack my own thread even more :eeps: I'll be in Paris for New Year's, so no Laguna Seca for me! :banana: :supdude: :str8pimpi


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

I have a HF alum jack and I don't rememebr reading about bleeding in the manual. How do I do it?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

BlackChrome said:


> I have a HF alum jack and I don't rememebr reading about bleeding in the manual. How do I do it?


Psst. Check the manual.  :rofl:

There is a bleeder screw on the jack that you loosen. Then pump the jack until fluid begins to come out of that then tighten the bleeder screw down again.


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

Just wanted to let you guys know. After sucking it up with my cheapo $30 2-ton lift made in mexico, I finally ponied up. I just bought a 4-ton Craftsman aluminum jack from Sears which was on sale today for $180. I think that it normally runs $200.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> Just wanted to let you guys know. After sucking it up with my cheapo $30 2-ton lift made in mexico, I finally ponied up. I just bought a 4-ton Craftsman aluminum jack from Sears which was on sale today for $180. I think that it normally runs $200.


4?!?!  they have a new model out or something?


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

doeboy said:


> 4?!?!  they have a new model out or something?


Nah. He just has that fat azz 5er :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

doeboy said:


> 4?!?!  they have a new model out or something?


Yeah, I think that the 4-ton aluminum jack is listed as new in the catalog that the dude at the store showed me. Maybe it's on sale to push the product? dunno.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> Yeah, I think that the 4-ton aluminum jack is listed as new in the catalog that the dude at the store showed me. Maybe it's on sale to push the product? dunno.


Cool... how heavy is the jack?


----------

